# Year old hops



## Blackened (25/6/13)

Hey all, I have some hop pellets that have been out of the vacuum packaging for about 12 months. Stored in the fridge in an airtight container. I want to use them for bittering an IIPA. Will I need to add extra to account for storage degradation? If so, how approx how much extra? 

Thanks


----------



## Blackened (25/6/13)

Damn it! Can't edit via IOS. Excuse the "how approx how" lol


----------



## Blackened (25/6/13)

Damn it! Can't edit via IOS. Excuse the "how approx how" lol


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/13)

Opinions vary, the Brewing Network reckons the AA declines by up to 40% after 2 years but some on their forum disagree. A lot of the vac packed hops on offer are up to 4 years old and I've used many of them no issues.

I have hops pushing 3 years and they are generally fine for all purposes but if using them for bittering I do up them slightly, say 30g instead of 25g and if the aroma is getting a wee bit cheesy as can happen with some of the Americans sell them cheap to a family friend who smokes them. :blink: - it actually helps his stress levels without prescription drugs.

Ross would be a good source of info, Also Yob as they are in the bizzo.


----------



## Blackened (25/6/13)

Thanks Bribie. My iPhone has the hiccups so fingers crossed this only comes through once.


----------



## QldKev (25/6/13)

I'm still using some from a 2006 bulk buy in my Aussie beers. They have been vac sealed and stored cold for the entire duration. No way have they lost 40% yet. I get some strange looks when I tell people how old the hops are, as no one has ever detected any issue with them.


----------



## felten (25/6/13)

Each variety of hop gets tested for a hop storage index (HSI) number as standard, which you can find via google. Then if you want to make a guess at the AA%, you can input that number into a hop age calculator either in beersmith or via google.

Some info about HSI half way down this page.


----------



## Bizier (25/6/13)

Come on, it is an IIPA, you have some leeway with the bitterness. Surely?

I would just call it half and add double, use the buggers up.

DONT assume that their aroma will be intact though, 12 months in an airtight container still means 12 months in air. I would get fresh hops for your late/dry additions.


----------



## Blackened (26/6/13)

Bizier said:


> Come on, it is an IIPA, you have some leeway with the bitterness. Surely?
> 
> I would just call it half and add double, use the buggers up.
> 
> DONT assume that their aroma will be intact though, 12 months in an airtight container still means 12 months in air. I would get fresh hops for your late/dry additions.


Bitzier, yeah that's exactly what I've done. Bought some hops for aroma and flavour and am just going to use the old ones for bittering. The old ones smell different /subdued to when I opened the pack. I also have some whole hops of unknown parentage from a mate who found a bine growing wild. I'm not trying to win awards with this batch, just want something drinkable.

I'm going to use the calculated quantity of hops as if there is no degradation, and chuck in a couple of handfuls of the whole mystery hops. That should be in the ball park.


----------



## Yob (26/6/13)

While not scientific, the nose is often a good judge. Without the means to test them it really is the best tool for home brewers.. 

While I've not used hops much older than 6-12 months, I've not noticed too much loss of aroma when vac sealed and freezer stored, not saying they wouldn't have lost anything, just not enough to have been a concern to me. Maybe I should weigh out a couple of bags and store one in the fridge, one in the freezer and leave one on the bench for 12 months and then compare.


----------



## dicko (26/6/13)

If the hops are pellets of Pride of Ringwood, throw them out.
POR don't last or should I say keep well at all. There are other types that don't keep to good as well.

Refer to feltens post above.

You'll know when you have used stale hops in a beer 

Cheers


----------

